# METAMUCIL VS BENEFIBER



## gotTheShits (Feb 6, 2008)

I was just wondering what's everyones thoughts and experiences using the two. Benefiber has been working ok but wondering about try metamucil.


----------



## sassigirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi well I have not tried these but did do pills that my DR said to do all it did was make it worse, im not sure why she would suggest it when in all honesty fiber is a laxitive for the most part, Im so needing something but have just not found the right thing good lick to you on this one


----------



## gotTheShits (Feb 6, 2008)

But it does benefit ibs-c and ibs-d. And can take a few days to adjust do it depending on your diet.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

For me Metamucil caused a huge amount of gas and bloating.And I did ramp it up very slowly.Benefiber ramped up slowly did not cause the tummy issues as did the Metamucil.But neither of them did anything for the D either.Fiberwise is what has helped me.Thai


----------

